# Super-Secret Bases



## Alaude (Nov 23, 2014)

I thought of making this thread for everyone to share the QR codes for their Super-Secret Bases in one place so that they are easily accessible. So post your QR codes in here when you have a Secret Base you want to share with others.Everytime you change your Secret Base you'll need to generate a new code for it and the same aplies if you want to change the team you have in there. 


*Spoiler*: _How to get your QR code_ 



The QR code is generated from your secret base computer. You can get it as picture like mine below by saving it on your SD card and then adding the SD card to your computer and taking the picture from there. 





*Spoiler*: _Base locations_ 



Having 2 Secret Bases at the same spot is impossible. For example if you and your friend both want your Secret Bases to be at the tree in the small island below Cycling Road you can't get to each other's bases without either one of you changing the spot where their base is. It works like that with the bases you add as well so can't have 2 of your friends having the same spot for a  base. 





*Spoiler*: _Flags and secret pals_ 



 Once you have added a new Secret Base  you must wait for 24 hours to get their flag and/or battle them. *Changing the time in your 3DS system will cause the 24 hour time count reset and you will have to wait longer.* You can add base owners as your secret pals and then they'll come to your base as your grunts and can be battled there by you or anyone who visits there. As Secret Pals they will also have a Special Skill that you can make them use once a day. You can only battle/take a flag/use a special skill once a day on one base





*Spoiler*: _Your team_ 



The base uses the team you have when you generate your QR code as the team you'll have when others come challenge you. Your team will only have 3 Pokemons in most lf the battles and they will be the three first members of your team. In double battles you will have 4 Pokemons. 





*Spoiler*: _Useful items_ 




*Level Release:* It will allow the visitors in your base to disable the levels that eould otherwise be automatically on the owners team and make them the levels they are normally. Can be gotten by a Battle Girl in one of the houses in Battle Resort.
*Proclamation:* A decoration to be put in your base and allows you to choose what kind are the battles in your Secret Base. Can be bought in Fortree City
*Stairs:* Item that gives stairs to your Secret Base so you can access all bases as some of them are in two floors. Is given to you by a girl in Fortree City[/B]
*Solid Board:* Similar to stairs you'll need these in some bases as some of them have holes on the ground and you need to cover them with these to be able to walk across them. Can be bought on the roof of Lilycove City Department Store by a man who appears there only on Saturdays so on any other days you won't be able to get them. Remember that changing the time in your 3DS will reset the time count for flags/battles but it will allow you to buy these when you want.






I'll start by leaving my own one for everyone who wants to scan:

My Secret Base is right at the middle of Secret Meadow which is quite close to Seafloor Cavern(you access there by diving or flying later on if you have visited it once). And I have a Grass type team in there all Pokemons in the team are IV bred and EV trained. My QR code is updated and not the same one that's in the convo if anyone took it from there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2014)

Supppa huntaaaa


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 24, 2014)

Placeholder base for now, will update it to make it look fabulous + have a decent team.



My base is near Mauville. You gotta find it.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 25, 2014)

Updated the OP with useful information and made it clearer to read. Also updated my QR code in there to my current base which is still in the same location just redecorated and with a different team.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 25, 2014)

It seems like when you challenge someone's secret base, their levels are capped at 50 while yours stay the same. Also, seems like you're limited to 3 slots only. Totally ruins the fun, I'd say...


----------



## Alaude (Nov 26, 2014)

There's a level release you can activate and take off the level cap. But yeah it is limited to three slots for Pokemon.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 27, 2014)

I think I suck with the camera.


----------



## Alaude (Nov 28, 2014)

I think that shoukd work fine. I'll try it when I get home. But it doesn't look like anything would be blocking the code.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 28, 2014)

Dat lens flare


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 7, 2014)

I made a Crab team. Update my base on yours!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 7, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I made a Crab team.



Damn you


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 15, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Damn you



Why?!


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 17, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Why?!



I wanted to make a crab team ever since they revealed Clauncher


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 18, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I made a Crab team. Update my base on yours!!!!!!!!!



"I got Crabs!"

Is what it should've said.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 1, 2015)

Updated base!


*Spoiler*: __


----------

